# Dunque @oscuro



## Fiammetta (7 Settembre 2017)

a quanto pare il 20 marzo hai parlato di me con perplesso chiedendo che mi scusassi per un motivo che evidentemente sta solo nella tua testa 
impara a rivolgerti direttamente alle persone se vuoi da loro spiegazioni o chiarimenti o vuoi accusarle di qualsiasi cosa 

ora chiedero' a perplesso di girarmi gli mp che mi riguardano cosi avro' un'idea chiara  
non mi servono ora spiegazioni visto che hai avuto quasi 6 mesi per notificarmi direttamente in chiaro le tue lamentele 
passo e chiudo


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Settembre 2017)

dunque ho lettp gli mp ed a parte l'offesa gratuita con un epiteto che usa [MENTION=2780]oscuro[/MENTION] nel citarmi per due volte 

direi che pretendeva scuse da me .( e non solo..)su accuse che io non ho mai mosso, assolutamente ...mai citato il suo nick e nemmeno mai pensato di citarlo

ora i miei fari resteranno puntati per verificare fino a dove si spingeranno le offese.
..
duole verificare come la gente sparla alle spalle

per quanto non fossi d accordo con lui non mi sono mai permessa di offenderlo 

avrei gradito piu' sincerita' anche se condita da offese che questo rimuginare in mp ...

questo e' quanto
auguro ad [MENTION=2780]oscuro[/MENTION] ogni bene comunque 
per me la cosa e' chiusa
ovviamente per quanto mi riguarda non ho nulla in contrario a che i due decidano di postare gli mp nei quali vengo citata ...


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Settembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> duole verificare come la gente sparla alle spalle


figliola, in nome diddio, perchè? Siamo su un forum. Il sottobosco è fisiologico. Dolersi di che? Il più pulito ha la rogna. Sempre.


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Settembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> dunque ho lettp gli mp ed a parte l'offesa gratuita con un epiteto che usa @_oscuro_ nel citarmi per due volte
> 
> direi che pretendeva scuse da me .( e non solo..)su accuse che io non ho mai mosso, assolutamente ...mai citato il suo nick e nemmeno mai pensato di citarlo
> 
> ...


probabilmente gli stai semplicemente antipatica :rotfl:, indipendentemente da ciò che scrivi.


una telenovelas a confronto è niente.

 , su dai c'è di peggio.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> figliola, in nome diddio, perchè? Siamo su un forum. Il sottobosco è fisiologico. Dolersi di che? Il più pulito ha la rogna. Sempre.


io di solito amo fare dei distinguo riguardo alle persone 
e proprio.perche' ( in passato a questo punto  ) c'eta stima, je me regrette 
di buono c'e' che cosa fatta capo A per me


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Settembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> probabilmente gli stai semplicemente antipatica :rotfl:, indipendentemente da ciò che scrivi.
> 
> 
> una telenovelas a confronto è niente.
> ...


ma certo che si ...oggi pranzo lo stesso non mi passa ( purtroppo ) l' appetito


----------



## Ross (8 Settembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> dunque *ho lettp gli mp* ed a parte l'offesa gratuita con un epiteto che usa @_oscuro_ nel citarmi per due volte


Si possono leggere mp che ci riguardino?

C'è un apposito modello da inviare all'admin per fare richiesta?


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Settembre 2017)

Ross ha detto:


> Si possono leggere mp che ci riguardino?
> 
> C'è un apposito modello da inviare all'admin per fare richiesta?


ross chiediall admin se pensi che [MENTION=2780]oscuro[/MENTION] abbia 
accusato te di qualcosa ...io rospondo pe me 
spero ti sia chiaro il concetto, grazie


----------



## perplesso (8 Settembre 2017)

Ross ha detto:


> Si possono leggere mp che ci riguardino?
> 
> C'è un apposito modello da inviare all'admin per fare richiesta?


grazie per il tuo intervento.   ho vinto una scommessa.

per la cronaca, nelle caselle MP esiste da sempre la funzione "inoltra"

buon proseguimento


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Settembre 2017)

ma poi tu non  sei quello che sparla dell admin e poi va a chiedergli favori per conto terzi? se ti ha fatto un favore una volta non ti neghera' il suo aiuto nonostante le tue prese in giro...non ti crucciare e sii felice pure tu


----------



## Foglia (8 Settembre 2017)

Ross ha detto:


> Si possono leggere mp che ci riguardino?
> 
> C'è un apposito modello da inviare all'admin per fare richiesta?



Ciao ross! Ti piacciono i  "processi" eh? 

Dimmi se c'è qualche cattivone che ha detto cose brutte su di te, che lo sistemo io!


----------



## Ross (8 Settembre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> grazie per il tuo intervento.   ho vinto una scommessa.
> 
> per la cronaca, nelle caselle MP esiste da sempre la funzione "inoltra"
> 
> buon proseguimento


Tecnicamente perfetto.




Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma poi tu non  sei quello che _sparla dell admin_ e poi va a chiedergli favori per conto terzi? se ti ha fatto un favore una volta non ti neghera' il suo aiuto nonostante le tue prese in giro...non ti crucciare e sii felice pure tu


Eh no. Mi limito a dare a Cesare quel che è di Cesare.
Se l'admin fa una cazzata, la critico; se fa una cosa saggia, la lodo.


----------



## Ross (8 Settembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ciao ross! Ti piacciono i  "processi" eh?
> 
> Dimmi se c'è qualche cattivone che ha detto cose brutte su di te, che lo sistemo io!


Mi sono solo accorto che per fare l'avvocato su un forum ci vuole pochissimo...ed è maledettamente divertente! 

Di cattivacci spietati è pieno, cose brutte sul mio conto non so, non credo di avere tanta importanza francamente. 
Come dice Fiamma, sono solo uno zuzzerellone (o una roba simile).


----------



## Foglia (8 Settembre 2017)

Ross ha detto:


> Eh no. Mi limito a dare a Cesare quel che è di Cesare.Se l'admin fa una cazzata, la critico; se fa una cosa saggia, la lodo.


Questo spiega il tuo intervento nella mia segnalazione. Fino ad ora non mi era chiaro il perché. Grazie


----------



## Foglia (8 Settembre 2017)

Ross ha detto:


> Mi sono solo accorto che per fare l'avvocato su un forum ci vuole pochissimo...ed è maledettamente divertente!
> 
> Di cattivacci spietati è pieno, cose brutte sul mio conto non so, non credo di avere tanta importanza francamente.
> Come dice Fiamma, sono solo uno zuzzerellone (o una roba simile).



Capisco


----------



## Ross (8 Settembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Questo spiega il tuo intervento nella mia segnalazione. Fino ad ora non mi era chiaro il perché. Grazie


Prego, ottima prosecuzione a tutti, inclusi gli addetti ai lavori!


----------



## Foglia (8 Settembre 2017)

Ross ha detto:


> Prego, ottima prosecuzione a tutti, inclusi gli addetti ai lavori!



Ciao ciao. Torna magari a salutarmi anche in frangenti più allegri


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Settembre 2017)

Ross ha detto:


> Tecnicamente perfetto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma le offese non sono critiche sono offese...caro il mio Ross sempre piccinino e poco sveglio...non deludi mai tocca ammetterlo
continua a fare il cagnolino da riporto, contento tu


----------



## Skorpio (8 Settembre 2017)

Ross ha detto:


> Tecnicamente perfetto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Siamo al solito equivoco dell'admin e del non admin.

E si dimentica che l'admin (almeno qui) è anche utente

DA UNA VITA

Ha rapporti personali , e quando io e te siamo in pvt tra amici, si parla tra AMICI e non c'è più l'admin.

E in questa botola, in passato, ci son caduti in parecchi

Se l'Admin ti fa un servizio tecnico su richiesta, come fu il tuo questo inverno, FA l'admin e AMMINISTRA

Se conversa in pvt con un utente non amministra un cazzo


E da UTENTE avrà pregi e difetti di tutti gli utenti, debolezze incluse.

Ma FA l'utente. E l'admin non ci incastra una sega.

Per cui il tuo paragone non ha senso, ma proprio nessuno
Secondo me


----------



## Foglia (8 Settembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma le offese non sono critiche sono offese...caro il mio Ross sempre piccinino e poco sveglio...non deludi mai tocca ammetterlo
> continua a fare il cagnolino da riporto, contento tu


Io col sciur ross non ho mai avuto attriti. Mai. Ne' ho mai detto beh sul suo conto. Il fatto che sia venuto di qua per mettere in ridicolo una mia segnalazione mi ha aperto orizzonti. Se consideri poi che la stessa persona, in camera caritatis, andava informandosi e dolendosi dei miei attriti con oscuro.... Voleva saperne di più, perché a livello umano era taaaaanto dispiaciuto.

Viva la coerenza, chiaramente era una zuzzurellata


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Settembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Siamo al solito equivoco dell'admin e del non admin.
> 
> E si dimentica che l'admin (almeno qui) è anche utente
> 
> ...


ma piu' che altro se io mi vanto di non stimare una persona admin o meno sperlandone e invadendo il suo privato ... non vado certo a chiedergli un favore 
dignita' zero, rispetto zero
ma mica e' stato il solo ...eeehhh sapessi quante utenti sono andate da perplesso in  pvt di nascosto  a chiedere scuse, rassicurazioni e conforto in questo anno :facepalm:
quando si dice la doppia faccia ...mah


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Settembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Io col sciur ross non ho mai avuto attriti. Mai. Ne' ho mai detto beh sul suo conto. Il fatto che sia venuto di qua per mettere in ridicolo una mia segnalazione mi ha aperto orizzonti. Se consideri poi che la stessa persona, in camera caritatis, andava informandosi e dolendosi dei miei attriti con oscuro.... Voleva saperne di più, perché a livello umano era taaaaanto dispiaciuto.
> 
> Viva la coerenza, chiaramente era una zuzzurellata


ahi lo stai mettendo in difficolta' 
comunque [MENTION=6619]Ross[/MENTION] deve solo crescere de capoccia..prima o poi accadra'


----------



## Foglia (8 Settembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ahi lo stai mettendo in difficolta'
> comunque [MENTION=6619]Ross[/MENTION] deve solo crescere de capoccia..prima o poi accadra'


Eh si. Sono proprio stronza.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Settembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Eh si. Sono proprio stronza.


talvolta e' una qualita' .


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Settembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> io di solito amo fare dei distinguo riguardo alle persone
> e proprio.perche' ( in passato a questo punto  ) c'eta stima, je me regrette
> di buono c'e' che cosa fatta capo A per me


Se devi fare un distinguo, il distinguo ci deve essere, comincia a farlo tra persone e nickname, tra gente che popolano la tua vita reale e voci che popolano la tua vita virtuale.
Che tanto la confusione che genera la merda è sempre la stessa.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Se devi fare un distinguo, il distinguo ci deve essere, comincia a farlo tra persone e nickname, tra gente che popolano la tua vita reale e voci che popolano la tua vita virtuale.
> Che tanto la confusione che genera la merda è sempre la stessa.


sto imparando, dammi tempo


----------



## Skorpio (8 Settembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma piu' che altro se io mi vanto di non stimare una persona admin o meno sperlandone e invadendo il suo privato ... non vado certo a chiedergli un favore
> dignita' zero, rispetto zero
> ma mica e' stato il solo ...eeehhh sapessi quante utenti sono andate da perplesso in  pvt di nascosto  a chiedere scuse, rassicurazioni e conforto in questo anno :facepalm:
> quando si dice la doppia faccia ...mah


Fare i conti seriamente con le PROPRIE contraddizioni è molto più complesso che andare a tirare 2 scureggie in mezzo ad altri

Il problema è.. che le contraddizioni restano..

Mentre le scureggie (pur puzzolenti che siano) si diradano.... (Mi sento poeta stamani :rotfl: )


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Settembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Fare i conti seriamente con le PROPRIE contraddizioni è molto più complesso che andare a tirare 2 scureggie in mezzo ad altri
> 
> Il problema è.. che le contraddizioni restano..
> 
> Mentre le scureggie (pur puzzolenti che siano) si diradano.... (Mi sento poeta stamani :rotfl: )


ammazza che poeta


----------



## Foglia (8 Settembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> talvolta e' una qualita' .



Eh, ma il caro ross tanto neutrale e taaaanto dispiaciuto per me, si da chiedermi info in privato, può senza problemi riferire la mia risposta


----------



## Skorpio (8 Settembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ammazza che poeta


Sarei bravuccio, eh?.. :rotfl:

Cmq.. continua la solita confusione dei ruoli.. e mi pare davvero roba scolastica, a me..

Come se io fossi il Sindaco di Crotone, e si andasse a ballare insieme in un locale a Roma

E toccassi il culo a tutte le 20enni in sala..

E qualcuno dicesse che cosi comportandomi sto facendo male il Sindaco di Crotone...

Non ci incastra una sega proprio...

Sarò un imbarazzante compagno di ballo.. al limite.
Diciamo pure pessimo! 

Ma bastava mi lasciaste in comune a Crotone.. a fare il sindaco... :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Settembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma certo che si ...oggi pranzo lo stesso non mi passa ( purtroppo ) l' appetito


 mangiato? era


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Settembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> mangiato? era


pasta con il pesto


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Settembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> pasta con il pesto


 io pesce mi son messa,a dieta dopo tutti i gelati , bomboloni che mi sin mangiata.
Prima o poi qualcuno mi dovrà fare un riassunto dettagliato delle puntate precedenti:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Settembre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> io pesce mi son messa,a dieta dopo tutti i gelati , bomboloni che mi sin mangiata.
> Prima o poi qualcuno mi dovrà fare un riassunto dettagliato delle puntate precedenti:rotfl:


c'era una volta il west


----------



## Ross (8 Settembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ahi lo stai mettendo in difficolta'
> comunque @_Ross_ deve solo crescere de capoccia..prima o poi accadra'


Se passo qui di tanto in tanto è per crescere bello e diventare un bimbo migliore.


----------



## Foglia (8 Settembre 2017)

Ross ha detto:


> Se passo qui di tanto in tanto è per crescere bello e diventare un bimbo migliore.


Purtroppo sei già grandicello


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Settembre 2017)

Ross ha detto:


> Se passo qui di tanto in tanto è per crescere bello e diventare un bimbo migliore.


ma bello sarai gia' mica lo metto in dubbio!!! 
tu passa pure ...figurati..io quello che penso dico o meglio scrivo :rotfl:


----------



## Foglia (8 Settembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma bello sarai gia' mica lo metto in dubbio!!!
> tu passa pure ...figurati..io quello che penso dico o meglio scrivo :rotfl:


Per me è il benvenuto. Se poi, tra una zuzzurrellata e l'altra, riesce anche a rispondere sul perché, visto il tanto dispiacere manifestato sui miei disaccordi con oscuro, e senza nessuno screzio tra noi, sia venuto qui dopo mesi e mesi, a perculare la mia segnalazione....


----------



## Skorpio (8 Settembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Per me è il benvenuto. Se poi, tra una zuzzurrellata e l'altra, riesce anche a rispondere sul perché, visto il tanto dispiacere manifestato sui miei disaccordi con oscuro, e senza nessuno screzio tra noi, sia venuto qui dopo mesi e mesi, a perculare la mia segnalazione....


Non può rispondere sul perché.

E non vuole

E IL PERCHÉ non può rispondere è chiaro.

Implica mettersi in gioco in un modo che non è accessibile a tutti.

E serve comprensione x chi non ha accesso a certi livelli di "gioco"


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Settembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Per me è il benvenuto. Se poi, tra una zuzzurrellata e l'altra, riesce anche a rispondere sul perché, visto il tanto dispiacere manifestato sui miei disaccordi con oscuro, e senza nessuno screzio tra noi, sia venuto qui dopo mesi e mesi, a perculare la mia segnalazione....


per il pubblico pagante, immagino 
mi sembra di aver capito che dall"altra parte non sei molto tollerata quindi ci sta che venire qui a percularti per farsi una risata sia stata considerata una buona idea ...molto zuzzurellone


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Settembre 2017)

Ross ha detto:


> Se passo qui di tanto in tanto è per crescere bello e diventare un bimbo migliore.


 Papà, papà, da grande farò il pontiere!


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Papà, papà, da grande farò il pontiere!


non era pompiere?


----------



## Foglia (8 Settembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> per il pubblico pagante, immagino
> mi sembra di aver capito che dall"altra parte non sei molto tollerata quindi ci sta che venire qui a percularti per farsi una risata sia stata considerata una buona idea ...molto zuzzurellone


Io non credo. A me, in privato, la premessa che fu fatta, fu sulla sua più assoluta  "neutralità", in quanto anche oscuro gli stava simpatico. Ma io pure. E fin qui nulla da obiettare....


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Settembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> non era pompiere?


Grisù sì, Ross no.


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Settembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Io non credo. A me, in privato, la premessa che fu fatta, fu sulla sua più assoluta  "neutralità", in quanto anche oscuro gli stava simpatico. Ma io pure. E fin qui nulla da obiettare....


i pontieri sono sempre neutrali.


----------



## Ross (8 Settembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non può rispondere sul perché.
> 
> E non vuole
> 
> ...


Perfetto. 

Anche se avrei risparmiato una riga.

Una a caso.

Ma l'avrei risparmiata.


Grande Skorpio! 




Arcistufo ha detto:


> Papà, papà, da grande farò il pontiere!


Eh cazzo, l'immenso Alci! 
Spero tutto alla granderrima. :up:


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Grisù sì, Ross no.


ma fare il sodato non e' mica cosi proficuo 
di solito sono destinati al massacro per la  causa


----------



## Foglia (8 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> i pontieri sono sempre neutrali.


Zitto un attimo tu! Che poi non mi risponde per colpa tua  

Comunque.... Il discorso proseguì sul dispiacere per una situazione che non capiva, ma che voleva capire...


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Settembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Zitto un attimo tu! Che poi non mi risponde per colpa tua
> 
> Comunque.... Il discorso proseguì sul dispiacere per una situazione che non capiva, ma che voleva capire...


un futuro diplomatico 
e bravo


----------



## Ross (8 Settembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Io non credo. A me, in privato, la premessa che fu fatta, fu sulla sua più assoluta  "neutralità", in quanto anche oscuro gli stava simpatico. Ma io pure. E fin qui nulla da obiettare....


Ma sta cosa del neutrale che vuol dire? Non è che sia poi tanto ben argomentata.

Come tu abbia unito a mezzo volo pindarico una pacca sulla spalla a mezzo mp con due battute durante la delicata decisione (sigh!) del collegio arbitrale invece inizia ad essermi via via più chiaro.


----------



## Skorpio (8 Settembre 2017)

Ross ha detto:


> Perfetto.
> 
> Anche se avrei risparmiato una riga.
> 
> ...


Grazie


----------



## Foglia (8 Settembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> un futuro diplomatico e bravo


No! Diplomatico un corno! E futuro tanto meno. Per la serie in certe discussioni non entro, ma le voglio capire... Sto chiedendo in giro e pertanto chiedo anche a te cosa ne pensi.La risposta che ne ebbe non era niente più niente meno di quanto dicevo in chiaro.Mi domando perché dal dispiaceeeeere in camera caritatis abbia deciso di passare alle zuzzurellate. Cosa gli abbia fatto cambiare idea, posto che nel frattempo non abbiamo neanche avuto alcuno screzio.Magari gli hanno detto fatti che non so.Magari e' scemo.Magari ha cambiato idea.Magari ha zuzzurrellato proprio random, senza neppure ricordare la neutralità.Boh. Chiedo.


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Settembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma fare il sodato non e' mica cosi proficuo
> di solito sono destinati al massacro per la  causa


Ma non fa il soldato, fa il pontiere. E


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Settembre 2017)

Ross ha detto:


> Eh cazzo, l'immenso Alci!  Spero tutto alla granderrima. :up:


Sempre tutto alla grandissima, certo il contratto che mi ha fatto firmare perplesso per avere l'esclusiva il garantirmi una _sostanziale immunità _da qualunque critica del club del cucito, roba da vendersi l'anima non c'è che dire, mi tiene molto impegnato ma che devo farci?
Purtroppo essere me è da sempre una faticaccia.


----------



## Ross (8 Settembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> No! Diplomatico un corno! E futuro tanto meno. Per la serie in certe discussioni non entro, ma le voglio capire... Sto chiedendo in giro e pertanto chiedo anche a te cosa ne pensi.La risposta che ne ebbe non era niente più niente meno di quanto dicevo in chiaro.Mi domando perché dal dispiaceeeeere in camera caritatis abbia deciso di passare alle zuzzurellate. Cosa gli abbia fatto cambiare idea, posto che nel frattempo non abbiamo neanche avuto alcuno screzio.Magari gli hanno detto fatti che non so.Magari e' scemo.Magari ha cambiato idea.Magari ha zuzzurrellato proprio random, senza neppure ricordare la neutralità.Boh. Chiedo.


Quindi stai dicendo che Fiammetta sta sbagliando: non faccio il soldato, cerco di capire per avere opinioni personali? O faccio il soldato infiltrato tra le linee nemiche? 


Neutralità parte due: '?'


----------



## Foglia (8 Settembre 2017)

Ross ha detto:


> Ma sta cosa del neutrale che vuol dire? Non è che sia poi tanto ben argomentata.
> 
> Come tu abbia unito a mezzo volo pindarico una pacca sulla spalla a mezzo mp con due battute durante la delicata decisione (sigh!) del collegio arbitrale invece inizia ad essermi via via più chiaro.



Mezzo mp? Veramente fu più d'uno, intercalato anche da richieste di news su fatti miei personali 

E diverso rammarico per le baruffe. Almeno a me lo esprimesti così. Pacche sulla spalla da te non ne ho mai chieste, fosti spontaneo.

Adesso passi addirittura alla derisione, volevo sapere se era perché così tira il vento (cosa che non credo), o per altro. Se poi sono io a fare voli pindarici occhei


----------



## Foglia (8 Settembre 2017)

Ross ha detto:


> Quindi stai dicendo che Fiammetta sta sbagliando: non faccio il soldato, cerco di capire per avere opinioni personali? O faccio il soldato infiltrato tra le linee nemiche?
> 
> 
> Neutralità parte due: '?'


Mah... A dire il vero io ti ho fatto una domanda. Mi spiace tu abbia cambiato opinione sul mio conto, tanto da essere passato dalle pacche sulla spalla  (peraltro non richieste) alla zuzzurrellata di qualche giorno fa.

Ho fatto qualcosa che ti ha fatto passare dal dispiacere alla voglia di sfottere?

Tutto qui.


----------



## Ross (8 Settembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Mezzo mp? Veramente fu più d'uno, intercalato anche da richieste di news su fatti miei personali
> 
> E diverso rammarico per le baruffe. Almeno a me lo esprimesti così. Pacche sulla spalla da te non ne ho mai chieste, fosti spontaneo.
> 
> Adesso passi addirittura alla derisione, volevo sapere se era perché così tira il vento (cosa che non credo), o per altro. Se poi sono io a fare voli pindarici occhei


Mai rinnegato mezzo mp: spontaneo è il termine adatto. 

Pacca sulla spalla e sempre massima solidarietà nei confronti di chi sia in difficoltà...quando a terra ero io, apprezzavo ogni singola riga, sia in chiaro sia in privato. 


Dopo aver inutilmente chiesto lumi sul termine 'neutrale', passiamo al vocabolo 'derisione'...spiega meglio, se ti è possibile.


----------



## Foglia (8 Settembre 2017)

Ross ha detto:


> Mai rinnegato mezzo mp: spontaneo è il termine adatto.
> 
> Pacca sulla spalla e sempre massima solidarietà nei confronti di chi sia in difficoltà...quando a terra ero io, apprezzavo ogni singola riga, sia in chiaro sia in privato.
> 
> ...


Occhei. Gli mp ci sono.

La derisione... Devo forse credere che sei intervenuto in quanto avevi "a cuore le sorti del tuo amico oscuro"?


----------



## Ross (8 Settembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Occhei. Gli mp ci sono.
> 
> La derisione... Devo forse credere che sei intervenuto in quanto avevi "a cuore le sorti del tuo amico oscuro"?



Come non rinnego gli mp (perchè dovrei mai?), non rinnego la stima nei riguardi di Oscuro .


Sta cazzata della derisione, in tutta sincerità, non la riesco proprio ad inquadrare. 

Se vogliamo proprio darle un senso, diciamo che sono stato irriverente nei riguardi della suprema corte (ari-sigh!). 

Ma 'Ross sbeffeggia Neve'...de che stai a parlà?


----------



## Foglia (8 Settembre 2017)

Ross ha detto:


> Come non rinnego gli mp (perchè dovrei mai?), non rinnego la stima nei riguardi di Oscuro .
> 
> 
> Sta cazzata della derisione, in tutta sincerità, non la riesco proprio ad inquadrare.
> ...


Ah..... Ora è più chiaro.
Ma infatti non capivo sta cosa per cui prima ti stavo simpatica e poi non più. Grazie per averlo chiarito, che non c'entravo nulla.


----------



## Skorpio (8 Settembre 2017)

Ross ha detto:


> Se vogliamo proprio darle un senso, diciamo che sono stato irriverente nei riguardi della suprema corte (ari-sigh!).


Sbeffeggio che avresti tranquillamente e sicuramente fatto anche se l'utentessa Gina, a te illustre sconosciuta, avesse segnalato un post dell'utente Pinco, sconosciuto a te pure lui

se ho ben capito...


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Settembre 2017)

Ross ha detto:


> Come non rinnego gli mp (perchè dovrei mai?), non rinnego la stima nei riguardi di Oscuro .
> 
> 
> Sta cazzata della derisione, in tutta sincerità, non la riesco proprio ad inquadrare.
> ...


appunto ciccio irriverente per il pubblico pagante


----------



## Skorpio (8 Settembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> appunto ciccio irriverente per il pubblico pagante


Beh ma.. se è uno spettacolo gradito, io ogni tanto qualche segnalazione al collegio la posso anche fare..

Che problema c'è?

Tanto gente alla quale risulto indigesto ne trovo come i coriandoli a carnevale..  :rotfl:


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Settembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> . Grazie per averlo chiarito, che non c'entravo nulla.


Madonna santa che ansia però. Ma che cazzo te ne frega se uno ha le opinioni che ha? Ma possibile che uno sberleffo deve diventare lesa maestà? Cioè tesoro mio sei una delle poche oltre a me che ha i coglioni di andare di là a dirgliene quattro quando ti fanno girare il culo.
Tanto il paradigma del viscidello che non dice ma insinua, che non fai nomi ma allude che dice le cose in mp o in chiaro a seconda non del contenuto ma dell'audience ce l'avrai sempre perché si chiama forum. È come un ruolo in squadra. Prendi lo scemo del villaggio: loro hanno Ultimo noi avevamo Trilobita, loro hanno Ross, noi ne abbiamo almeno uno da cui Ross dovrebbe andare a scuola alludiamo  va! :rotfl
Sono i ruoli normali in una squadra da forum. alla fine sembra di giocare a Indovina chi


----------



## Foglia (8 Settembre 2017)

Boh.... Comunque quello che volevo dire non è stato recepito. Sono diventata l'ingrata verso un qualcuno che pietosamente mi scriveva un mp.

Che se vieni qui dopo 5mesi a zuzzurellare in una segnalazione che ho aperto io, avente ad oggetto gli stessi problemi con un utente, sui quali tu (di tua sponte) mi scrivi in privato di essere taaaanto dispiaciuto , forse qualche domanda te la devi se non fare, almeno ricevere e incassare in buon ordine 

Ma no, vabbè. Sono io ingrata


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Settembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Boh.... Comunque quello che volevo dire non è stato recepito. Sono diventata l'ingrata verso un qualcuno che pietosamente mi scriveva un mp.
> 
> Che se vieni qui dopo 5mesi a zuzzurellare in una segnalazione che ho aperto io, avente ad oggetto gli stessi problemi con un utente, sui quali tu (di tua sponte) mi scrivi in privato di essere taaaanto dispiaciuto , forse qualche domanda te la devi se non fare, almeno ricevere e incassare in buon ordine
> 
> Ma no, vabbè. Sono io ingrata


Ingratah!


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Madonna santa che ansia però. Ma che cazzo te ne frega se uno ha le opinioni che ha? Ma possibile che uno sberleffo deve diventare lesa maestà? Cioè tesoro mio sei una delle poche oltre a me che ha i coglioni di andare di là a dirgliene quattro quando ti fanno girare il culo.
> Tanto il paradigma del viscidello che non dice ma insinua, che non fai nomi ma allude che dice le cose in mp o in chiaro a seconda non del contenuto ma dell'audience ce l'avrai sempre perché si chiama forum. È come un ruolo in squadra. Prendi lo scemo del villaggio: loro hanno Ultimo noi avevamo Trilobita, loro hanno Ross, noi ne abbiamo almeno uno da cui Ross dovrebbe andare a scuola alludiamo  va! :rotfl
> Sono i ruoli normali in una squadra da forum. alla fine sembra di giocare a Indovina chi


in effetti gli fai un favore e nemmeno te ne accorgi o forse si e ti garba


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Settembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> in effetti gli fai un favore e nemmeno te ne accorgi o forse si e ti garba


No, è che tra corsi e ricorsi storici sembra di vedere sempre lo stesso balletto. C'è sempre il bullo, lo scemo del villaggio, quello che va d'accordo con tutti perché fa il super partes, La piagnona, la permalosa, quella che-mi-hanno-dato-un-sacco-di-botte-ma-quante-gliene-ho-dette, quello che vola alto sulle miserie umane ma tanto alla fine le mani sporche come tutti gli altri, e via dicendo...
 tutte parti in commedia del medesimo dramma


----------



## Foglia (8 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Madonna santa che ansia però. Ma che cazzo te ne frega se uno ha le opinioni che ha? Ma possibile che uno sberleffo deve diventare lesa maestà? Cioè tesoro mio sei una delle poche oltre a me che ha i coglioni di andare di là a dirgliene quattro quando ti fanno girare il culo.
> Tanto il paradigma del viscidello che non dice ma insinua, che non fai nomi ma allude che dice le cose in mp o in chiaro a seconda non del contenuto ma dell'audience ce l'avrai sempre perché si chiama forum. È come un ruolo in squadra. Prendi lo scemo del villaggio: loro hanno Ultimo noi avevamo Trilobita, loro hanno Ross, noi ne abbiamo almeno uno da cui Ross dovrebbe andare a scuola alludiamo  va! :rotfl
> Sono i ruoli normali in una squadra da forum. alla fine sembra di giocare a Indovina chi



Arci: e' una questione ben isolata, specifica. Non tiriamo in ballo tutto il mondo, anche dove tutto il mondo non c'entra.

Il fatto che poi adesso si stia a rigirare una questione, nel senso che avrei aggredito un poveretto che si è limitato a chiedermi come stavo, elude la questione tanto quanto dire che il più pulito ha la rogna. Se poi, alla fine della fiera, bisogna dire chissenefrega ti do' ragione. Però non c'entrano niente gli altri.


----------



## Foglia (8 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ingratah!


E mattah


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> No, è che tra corsi e ricorsi storici sembra di vedere sempre lo stesso balletto. C'è sempre il bullo, lo scemo del villaggio, quello che va d'accordo con tutti perché fa il super partes, La piagnona, la permalosa, quella che-mi-hanno-dato-un-sacco-di-botte-ma-quante-gliene-ho-dette, quello che vola alto sulle miserie umane ma tanto alla fine le mani sporche come tutti gli altri, e via dicendo...
> tutte parti in commedia del medesimo dramma


tu sei il bullo ? 
c'e' anche chi se ne fregherebbe se nonche' se sei amico di uno che sta sul cazzo allora diventi un buon capro espiatorio 

roarrrrr


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Settembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Arci: e' una questione ben isolata, specifica. Non tiriamo in ballo tutto il mondo, anche dove tutto il mondo non c'entra.
> 
> Il fatto che poi adesso si stia a rigirare una questione, nel senso che avrei aggredito un poveretto che si è limitato a chiedermi come stavo, elude la questione tanto quanto dire che il più pulito ha la rogna. Se poi, alla fine della fiera, bisogna dire chissenefrega ti do' ragione. Però non c'entrano niente gli altri.


Che gli altri non centrano è esattamente il punto debole del tuo modo di fare forum. Uno dei motivi per cui mi stai simpatica al di là del fatto che ovviamente questo mi rende automaticamente impopolare per un sacco di fighe di legno dall'altra parte, è il fatto che tu giochi sempre uno contro uno. Il che, in un posto che ragiona in base a logiche di appartenenza a questa o quella corrente del maschione o della femmina alfa di turno, ti rende assolutamente obbligata ad un gioco defaticante di rimando al mittente di ogni singola riga scritta storta. Per fortuna come categoria siamo meravigliosamente attrezzati per giochini di questo genere. Mai lasciare un carteggio inevaso :rotfl:
Ma il punto è che questa impostazione che a me suscita comunque una viva simpatia, è completamente disfunzionale in un luogo in cui tutti i giochetti tutte le azioni sono orchestrati I tavolino. Te lo dico in modo diverso. Io sono matematicamente certo che ogni singolo post, ogni singolo messaggio, ogni singola azione di questa contesa forumistica sia sempre comunque concordata quando non su WhatsApp almeno tra un ristretto gruppo di utenti che fa branco fra di loro. e quando non viene concordata viene quantomeno pensata per essere rivenduta in una logica di gruppo o gruppetto. Questo per alcuni utenti che non esistono al di fuori di quel gruppo o gruppetto. Poi ci stanno i cani sciolti che ragionano con la testa loro, ma sono pochi oppure lo fanno fuori dalle dinamiche di forum.
Ti ripeto, io la strategia del colpo su colpo la strategia del botta e risposta la strategia del mi oppongo, impugno e contesto, la capisco perfettamente e la condivido. Ma non è una questione uno contro uno e non lo sarà mai.
Tanto non credo che sia possibile che qualcuno che fa qualcosa nell'ottica di rivendersela conto terzi possa arrivare con la chiarezza di intenti sufficiente a chiarirsi con te.


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Settembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> tu sei il bullo ?
> c'e' anche chi se ne fregherebbe se nonche' se sei amico di uno che sta sul cazzo allora diventi un buon capro espiatorio
> 
> roarrrrr


Io sono il rompipalle, il cane sciolto. Del bullo mi manca la necessità di avere degli Yes Man


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Settembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> c'e' anche chi se ne fregherebbe se nonche' se sei amico di uno che sta sul cazzo allora diventi un buon capro espiatorio


Se stavi dettando e balbuzie, altrimenti e Parkinson. Che accidenti hai scritto? :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (8 Settembre 2017)

*...*

Io comunque su questa cosa del noi/voi mi dissocio completamente.

E proprio per questo che quando Cielo andasse di là a scrivere (e ci è stata x mesi senza sc ivere qui)  per me resta Cielo, e non una di VOI e non più una di NOI


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Settembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> E mattah


Ma che mattah, solo pignolah!


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Settembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> per me resta Cielo, e non una di VOI e non più una di NOI


Siparioh
[video=youtube_share;kRYYPxKH_Dk]https://youtu.be/kRYYPxKH_Dk[/video]


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Se stavi dettando e balbuzie, altrimenti e Parkinson. Che accidenti hai scritto? :rotfl:


nzi capisce :rotfl:?
la parola chiave e' capro espiatorio :carneval:


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Settembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> nzi capisce :rotfl:?
> la parola chiave e' capro espiatorio :carneval:


 cioè quella che difende il capro espiatorio? La paladina degli ultimi? Quella che deve salvare l'Africa scaccolando un bambino negro per volta? No, figurati, tanto per capire.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Settembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io comunque su questa cosa del noi/voi mi dissocio completamente.
> 
> E proprio per questo che quando Cielo andasse di là a scrivere (e ci è stata x mesi senza sc ivere qui)  per me resta Cielo, e non una di VOI e non più una di NOI


madonna santa questa e' tosta


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Settembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> madonna santa questa e' tosta


 Ciriaco è sempre Ciriaco. Una garanzia!


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> cioè quella che difende il capro espiatorio? La paladina degli ultimi? Quella che deve salvare l'Africa scaccolando un bambino negro per volta? No, figurati, tanto per capire.


sono un po' pigra ...ora mi spiego 
io e te ora si sta dialogando normalmente  ....tu stai sul cazzo a tot persone...stai certo che trovi chi si adombra perche' non ti mando a fare in culo ...cosi a prescindere...quindi divento il capro espiatorio su cui blaterare :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (8 Settembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> madonna santa questa e' tosta


Non è coerente?

 [MENTION=7069]Cielo[/MENTION] può confermare...  

Ai tempi dei casini, dissi che non avrei bannato nessuno

Qualche giorno fa ho detto che x me possono rientrare tutti domattina

Non ho cambiato idea

I casini sono stati fatti nel privato tra privati, il forum pubblico  è stato solo una cassa di risonanza.

Detto ciò.. quel che è stato è stato, scurdammoce o passato...


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Settembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> sono un po' pigra ...ora mi spiego
> io e te ora si sta dialogando normalmente  ....tu stai sul cazzo a tot persone...stai certo che trovi chi si adombra perche' non ti mando a fare in culo ...cosi a prescindere...quindi divento il capro espiatorio su cui blaterare :rotfl:


 che non lo so? Questo è esattamente il motivo per cui chi dice di avermi preso a calci in culo in realtà autocertifica di essere invece stato preso a calci in culo da me.
Se non si sentisse preso a calci in culo che senso avrebbe prendersela con coloro che non mi isolano? Il paradigma del bullo, appunto.


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Settembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non è coerente?
> 
> [MENTION=7069]Cielo[/MENTION] può confermare...
> 
> ...


----------



## Skorpio (8 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> View attachment 13233


Pensa....

Io sarei talmente democratico che, se fossi proprietario di una baracca tipo questa, a uno che chiedesse la cancellazione, dopo 30 secondi gli manderei un link con scritto: vuoi cancellarti? Clicca qui è il gioco è fatto.

Senza tante seghe e controseghe.

E estenderei la "procedura" anche a chi in pubblico ogni tanto se ne uscisse con: "ma io allora me ne vado" "ma se continua così io non resto"

Link. 

Vuoi andare ?

Clicca qui e fuori dalle palle

Pensa come sarei democratico io..  :rotfl:


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Settembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Pensa....
> 
> Io sarei talmente democratico che, se fossi proprietario di una baracca tipo questa, a uno che chiedesse la cancellazione, dopo 30 secondi gli manderei un link con scritto: vuoi cancellarti? Clicca qui è il gioco è fatto.
> 
> ...


Mi scusi buon uomo non ho spicci... Anzi sì, giusto venti centesimi...
Vedi Ciriaco,
i democristiani mica sono democristiani perché sono democratici, i democristiani sono democristiani perché fanno finta di esserlo. Difendono i concetti, mica le persone.
E soprattutto nella stragrande maggioranza sono paraculetti da 1200 lire. però anche se capisci il gioco li tolleri perché arredano


----------



## Skorpio (8 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mi scusi buon uomo non ho spicci... Anzi sì, giusto venti centesimi...
> Vedi Ciriaco,
> i democristiani mica sono democristiani perché sono democratici, i democristiani sono democristiani perché fanno finta di esserlo. Difendono i concetti, mica le persone.
> E soprattutto nella stragrande maggioranza sono paraculetti da 1200 lire. però anche se capisci il gioco li tolleri perché arredano


Ma i gruppi li vedi tu, perché ne hai necessità.

Ma non tutti sono come te.

A proposito..

Quando l'altro giorno ti ho visto costretto a rubarmi la freddura dei due spicci, mi si è un po' stretto il cuore.. :rotfl:

Sei simpatico


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Settembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma i gruppi li vedi tu, perché ne hai necessità.
> 
> Ma non tutti sono come te.
> 
> ...


Va bene, proviamo. Quando incontro intelletti limitati cerco sempre di ricalcare il loro linguaggio. Sono le basi della PNL. Io ti leggo da un anno, usi sempre lo stesso schema quando scrivi il che denota un intelletto piuttosto limitato e una capacità di comprensione molto rigida. Se ti si vuole far capire qualcosa bisogna mettertela come dici tu perché altrimenti non ci arrivi. E continui sul tuo schemino solito.
Fai finta di essere uno che gioca con i concetti, ma sei un bambino con una tastiera in un palazzo di pianisti.
Pace e bene.


----------



## Skorpio (8 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Va bene, proviamo. Quando incontro intelletti limitati cerco sempre di ricalcare il loro linguaggio. Sono le basi della PNL. Io ti leggo da un anno, usi sempre lo stesso schema quando scrivi il che denota un intelletto piuttosto limitato e una capacità di comprensione molto rigida. Se ti si vuole far capire qualcosa bisogna mettertela come dici tu perché altrimenti non ci arrivi. E continui sul tuo schemino solito.
> Fai finta di essere uno che gioca con i concetti, ma sei un bambino con una tastiera in un palazzo di pianisti.
> Pace e bene.


Scritta da uno che è costretto a rubare le freddure altrui, per tentare disperatamente di far breccia, mi pare una medaglia d'oro..

Ti ringrazio, davvero

Simpatico e generoso..


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Settembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Scritta da uno che è costretto a rubare le freddure altrui, per tentare disperatamente di far breccia, mi pare una medaglia d'oro..
> 
> Ti ringrazio, davvero


Tentare disperatamente di far breccia, appunto, solito schema. Tu dici una cosa non vera detta già dal poraccio che si è cancellato sapendo perfettamente che qua ti leggono e sperando che questo mi faccia incazzare. A me quello disperato sembri tu.
Ho capito che sei rimasto l'ultimo utente storico maschio e che se scappi da Zod pure tu non puoi più fare il mattatore della domenica, ma da utente storico quindi malato dentro, non hai capito che magari qua ci si può stare anche a parlare di corna in santa pace.
Te lo sei messo pure in firma che sei bravo a giocare con i tuoi limiti


----------



## Skorpio (8 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Tentare disperatamente di far breccia, appunto, solito schema. Tu dici una cosa non vera detta già dal poraccio che si è cancellato sapendo perfettamente che qua ti leggono e sperando che questo mi faccia incazzare. A me quello disperato sembri tu.
> Ho capito che sei rimasto l'ultimo utente storico maschio e che se scappi da Zod pure tu non puoi più fare il mattatore della domenica, ma da utente storico quindi malato dentro, non hai capito che magari qua ci si può stare anche a parlare di corna in santa pace.
> Te lo sei messo pure in firma che sei bravo a giocare con i tuoi limiti



I tuoi film sono meravigliosi.. ma sono tuoi.

Ed è giusto tu li guardi assieme a chi crede di vedere i film che descrivi... 

Per me non è un problema, non mi affatichero' a contrastarti.. non mi interessa

Arci.. io non sono interessato a interagire con te.. 

mi spiace. 

Scherzare, una battuta, una comune veduta, va benissimo.

Ma oltre non mi interessi.

Perché la tua modalità interattiva prevede di tentare di abbassare il prossimo, per elevarti.

E purtroppo sono MASCHI i tuoi riferimenti, segnale evidente di conflitto competitivo, che mi auguro risolverai felicemente

Io non posso aiutarti

Ma puoi tranquillamente postare sopra i miei post foto di scudi crociati, croci celtiche o filmini di Totò..

A me non disturba affatto.
Anzi..

So perché lo fai, e so del tuo bisogno

Ma non posso aiutarti

Mi spiace


----------



## Foglia (8 Settembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non è coerente? [MENTION=7069]Cielo[/MENTION] può confermare...  Ai tempi dei casini, dissi che non avrei bannato nessunoQualche giorno fa ho detto che x me possono rientrare tutti domattinaNon ho cambiato ideaI casini sono stati fatti nel privato tra privati, il forum pubblico  è stato solo una cassa di risonanza.Detto ciò.. quel che è stato è stato, scurdammoce o passato...


E' vero.Io invece un po' mi sono ricreduta: sempre stata contro i ban, ho però capito che forse in alcuni casi non è sbagliato manco quello. Con tutto (e malgrado tutto) che mi dispiace ancora oggi vedere utenti bannati.


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Settembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> I tuoi film sono meravigliosi.. ma sono tuoi.
> 
> Ed è giusto tu li guardi assieme a chi crede di vedere i film che descrivi...
> 
> ...


Solito schema, facile da capire facile da smontare. Guarda è semplicissimo:
1) i film, modo per dire a tutti quanti che la mia analisi è sbagliata cercando di delegittimare l'interlocutore. Alla faccia del fatto che dovrei essere io quello che fa sta cosa. Ah, già. Tu sei quello che parla di concetti e non di persone.
2) Io non sono interessato ad interagire con te. Dichiarazione di resa mascherata da falsa superiorità. A me che cazzo me ne frega che tu sei interessato ad interagire con me? Sono io che sono interessato a prenderti per il culo ogni volta che fai le tue sparate da democristiano, usando i puntini di sospensione come se fossero pallettoni. Mi ci diverto benissimo anche se non rispondi. E quelli che credono di vedere i miei film in realtà stanno vedendo le comiche. E non ridono di me, ridono di te.
3) La mia modalità preferita di abbassare l'interlocutore per elevarmi io. Ma manco per il cazzo. Ci sono interlocutori che non ho mai abbassato in vita mia solo che avevano le caratteristiche per non essere abbassati. Uno come te che si crede un mattatore da forum soltanto perché intorno a lui non c'è nessuno interessato a giocare sul suo terreno va giustamente redarguito. Ma tanto non ci credi nemmeno tu, sta storia che io abbasso l'interlocutore per maltrattare te è un ammiccamento come un altro al club del cucito in vista di qualche vigliaccata democristiana tipo segnalazione al collegio. Diciamo che ti stai preparando il terreno ma ci sta.
4) Momento finta carità che in realtà nasconde una fuga. Io non sono interessato ad aiutarti, non posso aiutarti, hai problemi, sei in conflitto competitivo. Nulla di tutto questo. Mi diverto semplicemente a prenderti per il culo perché sei facile da capire facile da smontare è facile da prendere per il culo. E ti credi pure figo, motivo per cui è come se girassi con un mirino segnato sul culo.
5) so perché lo fai e so del tuo bisogno. #skorpiosalecose. Ciliegina sulla torta, e il motivo per cui ho sprecato sti 5 minuti appresso a te. Sei veramente una sagoma, Ciriaco. Se poco capisci, di me davvero non sai nulla. Stai semplicemente copiando lo schema del bulletto che si è cancellato che dà il titolo al thread. Solo che non hai il fisico nè le palle per fare il bullo.
Ciriaco, te lo dico visto che ti credi tanto superiore. Sei un cretino, per me resti un cretino e i cretini sono il mio pane. Continuerò a prenderti  bellamente per il culo ogni volta che mi va quando mi va indipendentemente dal fatto che mi rispondi o meno o che fai lo spocchioso. E senza nemmeno bisogno di flammare.
E indovina un po'? Non si tratta il fatto che poverino te ne vai perché non puoi aiutarmi, si tratta del fatto che non hai i mezzi dialettici per mettermi a tacere. Si chiama impotenza. Concetto che sicuramente ti sarà molto familiare.
E pensa un po' che io potrei aiutarti a migliorare, ma non voglio.
Dai che Caronte aspetta...


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Settembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non è coerente?
> 
> [MENTION=7069]Cielo[/MENTION] può confermare...
> 
> ...


eh ma direi che nel.pubblico si e' fatto entrare il privato distorcendolo in buona parte ad uso e consumo di uno scopo preciso


----------



## Skorpio (8 Settembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> E' vero.Io invece un po' mi sono ricreduta: sempre stata contro i ban, ho però capito che forse in alcuni casi non è sbagliato manco quello. Con tutto (e malgrado tutto) che mi dispiace ancora oggi vedere utenti bannati.



Mah.. parlo di ban per motivi di disordine pubblico.. e non certo per inciuci privati.

Sui ban per motivi di ordine pubblico, credo che se un utente arriva a sbroccare destabilizzando il pubblico, c'è anche una corresponsabilità del "pubblico" che si fa destabilizzare.

E che lo ha "nutrito" al punto di farne elemento destabilizzante.

L'alternativa è l'emarginazione e l'allontanamento spontaneo.

In soldoni: si raccoglie ciò che si semina

Per cui resto dell',idea del NO ban


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Settembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> eh ma direi che nel.pubblico si e' fatto entrare il privato distorcendolo in buona parte ad uso e consumo di uno scopo preciso


Sempre di pettegolezzo si tratta. Almeno se parliamo di diatriba tra virtuale pubblico e virtuale privato.


----------



## Skorpio (8 Settembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> eh ma direi che nel.pubblico si e' fatto entrare il privato distorcendolo in buona parte ad uso e consumo di uno scopo preciso


Indubbiamente..

Ma sono i rischi del concedere privato anche al gatto 

Non solo in un forum


----------



## Foglia (8 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Che gli altri non centrano è esattamente il punto debole del tuo modo di fare forum. Uno dei motivi per cui mi stai simpatica al di là del fatto che ovviamente questo mi rende automaticamente impopolare per un sacco di fighe di legno dall'altra parte, è il fatto che tu giochi sempre uno contro uno. Il che, in un posto che ragiona in base a logiche di appartenenza a questa o quella corrente del maschione o della femmina alfa di turno, ti rende assolutamente obbligata ad un gioco defaticante di rimando al mittente di ogni singola riga scritta storta. Per fortuna come categoria siamo meravigliosamente attrezzati per giochini di questo genere. Mai lasciare un carteggio inevaso :rotfl:
> Ma il punto è che questa impostazione che a me suscita comunque una viva simpatia, è completamente disfunzionale in un luogo in cui tutti i giochetti tutte le azioni sono orchestrati I tavolino. Te lo dico in modo diverso. Io sono matematicamente certo che ogni singolo post, ogni singolo messaggio, ogni singola azione di questa contesa forumistica sia sempre comunque concordata quando non su WhatsApp almeno tra un ristretto gruppo di utenti che fa branco fra di loro. e quando non viene concordata viene quantomeno pensata per essere rivenduta in una logica di gruppo o gruppetto. Questo per alcuni utenti che non esistono al di fuori di quel gruppo o gruppetto. Poi ci stanno i cani sciolti che ragionano con la testa loro, ma sono pochi oppure lo fanno fuori dalle dinamiche di forum.
> Ti ripeto, io la strategia del colpo su colpo la strategia del botta e risposta la strategia del mi oppongo, impugno e contesto, la capisco perfettamente e la condivido. Ma non è una questione uno contro uno e non lo sarà mai.
> Tanto non credo che sia possibile che qualcuno che fa qualcosa nell'ottica di rivendersela conto terzi possa arrivare con la chiarezza di intenti sufficiente a chiarirsi con te.



Avevo scritto un papiro, ma mi si è cancellato.

Provo a riassumere. Se "fare gruppo" significa non contrastare la decisione del capo, o dei più, a me non interessa e amen.
Non mi interessa proprio perché non sarei a mio agio.
So bene quale era la ricetta per andar d'accordo ad esempio altrove: l'admin e' un mostro, tu sei un infame, Skorpio e' un viscido, viva la democrazia.
A ripetere ciclicamente queste poche cose, come un mantra, avrei avuto vita facile. Ma devo arrivare a tanto, per scrivere su un forum? E per cosa, poi?
 Se fare gruppo significa creare sintonia con quelli con cui vado d'accordo, e' un altro discorso ancora. Ed è un discorso da cui non sono estranea, a me piace più che altro sentirmi in sintonia per poter parlare liberamente in relax ed anche perché da caciarona quale sono adoro pure scherzare.

Oh... Poi se si flamma come sai non mi tiro indietro: e' che un conto è flammare sui 3d, altro e' farlo sulle solite cose trite e ritrite. Li non bisogna  "avere i coglioni".... Bisogna non esserseli ancora rotti a sufficienza


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sempre di pettegolezzo si tratta. Almeno se parliamo di diatriba tra virtuale pubblico e virtuale privato.


e lo so c'e' chi ci campa sul pettegolezzo


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Settembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Avevo scritto un papiro, ma mi si è cancellato.
> 
> Provo a riassumere. Se "fare gruppo" significa non contrastare la decisione del capo, o dei più, a me non interessa e amen.
> Non mi interessa proprio perché non sarei a mio agio.
> ...


Se questo è il riassunto del papiro, ho paura del papiro. Detto questo però tesoro mio, io non ho fatto un discorso di gruppo nel senso di contrapposizione. Io ho detto semplicemente che illudersi che quello che venga scritto e non scritto da certi soggetti non sia ricadente nelle due distinte ipotesi di:
Qualcosa scritto e concordato prima con altri soggetti oppure
Qualcosa di scritto ad uso e consumo di terzi molto più che per confrontarsi in merito alle proprie opinioni personali su qualcosa, sia esso il tema del forum o qualunque altra cosa,
 dicevo sperare che  qualunque roba venga scritta da alcuni soggetti che non ricaschi nelle due opinioni di cui sopra, è pura utopia.
Tanto per fare i nomi, utenti come Ross, oppure il nostro Ciriaco De Mita di fiducia a cui ho dedicato anche troppo tempo stasera, scrivono sempre nella seconda ipotesi. Non c'è mai nulla che io abbia letto di loro che non fosse preordinato a darsi di gomito con qualcun altro. Poi magari mi posso anche sbagliare ma alla fine la sensazione che mi rimane appiccicata è quella di un gioco di tatticismi incrociati che toglie il senso al confronto.
Anche perché non è che normalmente capita di leggere Hemingway. Se non hai chissà che talento come scrittore stare pure a leggere qualcosa nell'ottica dei rimandi incrociati a chissà che cosa di esterno al discorso a me sfracella le palle millemila volte più del flame.
 ovvio che poi mi annoio e rompo i coglioni :rotfl:


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Settembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> e lo so c'e' chi ci campa sul pettegolezzo


Ma quello è. Io pensavo che il forum fosse assimilabile ad un bar virtuale invece è un condominio


----------



## Buscopann (8 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Tentare disperatamente di far breccia, appunto, solito schema. Tu dici una cosa non vera detta già dal poraccio che si è cancellato sapendo perfettamente che qua ti leggono e sperando che questo mi faccia incazzare. A me quello disperato sembri tu.
> *Ho capito che sei rimasto l'ultimo utente storico maschio *e che se scappi da Zod pure tu non puoi più fare il mattatore della domenica, ma da utente storico quindi malato dentro, non hai capito che magari qua ci si può stare anche a parlare di corna in santa pace.
> Te lo sei messo pure in firma che sei bravo a giocare con i tuoi limiti


Minchia...se lui è storico, io son giurassico. E soprattutto sono un trans a questo punto 

Ma quanto minchia scrivi Arcistufo? Ma che fai di lavoro? Lo scrittore? :rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Settembre 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Minchia...se lui è storico, io son giurassico. E soprattutto sono un trans a questo punto
> 
> Ma quanto minchia scrivi Arcistufo? Ma che fai di lavoro? Lo scrittore? :rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


quasi ..l'avvocato 
seraaaaa


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma quello è. Io pensavo che il forum fosse assimilabile ad un bar virtuale invece è un condominio


si buona definizione


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Settembre 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Minchia...se lui è storico, io son giurassico. E soprattutto sono un trans a questo punto
> 
> Ma quanto minchia scrivi Arcistufo? Ma che fai di lavoro? Lo scrittore? :rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


Non scrivo, detto. E sì, lo faccio di lavoro. Comunque tu chi sei? Non ci stavi l'anno scorso quando ero iscritto qui


----------



## Buscopann (8 Settembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> quasi ..l'avvocato
> seraaaaa


Maremma. Meglio tenerselo buono allora :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (8 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non scrivo, detto. E sì, lo faccio di lavoro. Comunque tu chi sei? Non ci stavi l'anno scorso quando ero iscritto qui


Detti? Cioè hai la stenodattilografa che ti scrive i thread? 

Io vado e vengo. Più o meno da 10 anni. Sono nato prima io del Forum :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non scrivo, detto. E sì, lo faccio di lavoro. Comunque tu chi sei? Non ci stavi l'anno scorso quando ero iscritto qui


eh caro lei ...busco e' quasi un mito qui


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Settembre 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Detti? Cioè hai la stenodattilografa che ti scrive i thread?
> 
> Io vado e vengo. Più o meno da 10 anni. Sono nato prima io del Forum :carneval:


in effetti sei nato prima :rotfl:


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Settembre 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Detti? Cioè hai la stenodattilografa che ti scrive i thread?
> 
> Io vado e vengo. Più o meno da 10 anni. Sono nato prima io del Forum :carneval:


Si pure bona. Si chiama Google 
minchia 10 anni? Disumano.


----------



## Buscopann (9 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Si pure bona. Si chiama Google
> minchia 10 anni? Disumano.


Ma devi dettare pure la punteggiatura a Google? Punto..due punti...punto e virgola! Fa tanto Totò e Peppino eh? 

Ora che ho fatto bene i calcoli..sono nato nel 2001. Esattamente 16 anni fa. Bei tempi. Sono entrato con le corna e di lì a poco ne sono uscito con una futura moglie :rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (9 Settembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> eh caro lei ...busco e' quasi un mito qui


Dì la verità... Usi il QUASI perché con 7 centimetri e mezzo di pisello mi mancano le misure per essere un vero mito :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Settembre 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Dì la verità... Usi il QUASI perché con 7 centimetri e mezzo di pisello mi mancano le misure per essere un vero mito :rotfl:


ah ah ah ah se e' cosi sei un mito :mexican:


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Settembre 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma devi dettare pure la punteggiatura a Google? Punto..due punti...punto e virgola! Fa tanto Totò e Peppino eh?
> 
> Ora che ho fatto bene i calcoli..sono nato nel 2001. Esattamente 16 anni fa. Bei tempi. Sono entrato con le corna e di lì a poco ne sono uscito con una futura moglie :rotfl:


Punto virgola punto esclamativo punto interrogativo. Sennò non prende un cazzo. 16 anni di forum friggerebbero il cervello a chiunque. 
Quando recupero la prossima moglie sui forummi ti dico com'é


----------



## Minerva (9 Settembre 2017)

Dunque oscuro ...ma lui come fa a rispondere , ammesso che lo voglia fare?


----------



## Skorpio (9 Settembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> . Se "fare gruppo" significa ....
> 
> l'admin e' un mostro,


È esattamente a questo tipo di gruppo il mio riferimento di ieri, un gruppo costituito su un fattore negativo di coesione.

A chi lo ricerca x aderirvi, a chi lo ricerca x combatterlo.

Questa è una bandiera, un marchio di fabbrica, ed è definitivo, ed è come già ho scritto e riscritto a suo tempo, il marchio di fabbrica di quel forum.

Questo tipo di marchio è definitivo, non lo perdi piu, perché tra X mesi non ti puoi raccontare che quel luogo è nato per altri motivi. 

E quindi.. ora più, ora meno, ma questo marchio peserà sempre, e stupirsi del contrario secondo me è anche un po' ingenuo.

Non per nulla, anche nelle guerre dei nostri tempi , spesso si distruggono i "luoghi" .. come una chiesa, un tempio...

O al contrario si conservano, anche se hanno esaurito la loro funzione, come i lager


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Settembre 2017)

Minerva ha detto:


> Dunque oscuro ...ma lui come fa a rispondere , ammesso che lo voglia fare?


Lui mette i manifesti e la gente lo va a guardare. Una cosa tipo pellegrinaggio.


----------



## Foglia (9 Settembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È esattamente a questo tipo di gruppo il mio riferimento di ieri, un gruppo costituito su un fattore negativo di coesione.A chi lo ricerca x aderirvi, a chi lo ricerca x combatterlo.Questa è una bandiera, un marchio di fabbrica, ed è definitivo, ed è come già ho scritto e riscritto a suo tempo, il marchio di fabbrica di quel forum.Questo tipo di marchio è definitivo, non lo perdi piu, perché tra X mesi non ti puoi raccontare che quel luogo è nato per altri motivi. E quindi.. ora più, ora meno, ma questo marchio peserà sempre, e stupirsi del contrario secondo me è anche un po' ingenuo.Non per nulla, anche nelle guerre dei nostri tempi , spesso si distruggono i "luoghi" .. come una chiesa, un tempio...O al contrario si conservano, anche se hanno esaurito la loro funzione, come i lager


Mah. Sul punto non sono completamente d'accordo. Premessa: per mio modo di vedere le cose, i fatti ti hanno dato ragione in quel caso specifico. Ma non è che e' sempre così. Vado in generale. Un posto può anche nascere avendone in comune un altro, criticandone certi aspetti, per poi però passare oltre. Per fare l'esempio della chiesa: Non credo  (non lo so di preciso.... Ma non credo) che il protestantesimo vada avanti  "per protesta". Non so se mi spiego. Una buona idea nasce anche da critiche che, se rivolte costruttivamente  (cioè con spirito critico) possono portare a qualcosa di comunque buono, o veramente alternativo. Anche partendo da quello che chiami un punto in comune negativo. Che se si converte in un modello per così dire  "migliorativo" , diventa una alternativa. Se invece di esaminare, senza avere le fette di salame sugli occhi, ma senza nemmeno ingigantire difetti altrui, per poi andare oltre, ci si ripiega nell'esame solo di cio' che è stato, fino a trasformarlo in odio, beh.... E' naturale che anche gli argomenti validamente alternativi a quel punto languono. Come gli interlocutori.


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Settembre 2017)

Minerva ha detto:


> Dunque oscuro ...ma lui come fa a rispondere , ammesso che lo voglia fare?


buongiorno minerva che faccio ti riporto il mio primo post?
oscuro ha accusato me nel marzo 2017, ha avuto circa 6 mesi di tempo per darmi spiegazioni...accusa condita di offesa
 peraltro 
una decina di giorni fa era qui e ha chiesto a me se avevo qualcosa contro di lui mentre SE FOSSE STATO SINCERO avrebbe detta cara fiammetta ( condita con offesa) chiedimi subiti scusa per questo e quest altro( boh mica lo so per cosa e come me ne ipazia ne busco )
a te forse non e' chiaro che lui ha chiesto a [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION] le scuse di 4 utenti barattandole con la sola presa in considerazione di un interessamento da parte sua della questione di cui si parlava quel giorno 
evidentemente e dal tono dei suoi mp era chiaro voleva che perplesso facesse pressioni su me ipazia,  president e buscopann, cosa che perpkesso non  si e'  azzardato a fare ...vorrei ben vedere se lo avesse fatto lo avrei decapitato !!!
a parte la scorrettezza palese che credo nemmeno sia necessario spiegarti ma vuoi avere ( oscuro ) le palle in 6 mesi di dire realmente cio' che pensi? oohhhh svegliatevi fenomeni !!
lui ha scelto di no e non e' che ora in questi due giorni deve venire a spiegare una cippa lippa che la sua credibilita' per quanto mi riguarda ora e' pari allo zero 

sti cazzi 

oscuro chiude quel dialogo ribadendo la richiesta di scuse a nome suo e di una tizia sua amica ... in caso contrario ( se le scuse non fossero arrivate) chiede di esser cancellato 
CHIARO ? CHIEDE DI ESSERE CANCELLATO 
dopo 6 mesi nessuno si e' scusato ...ottemperata la sua richiesta 
la prossima volta fa meno lo sbruffone
io so stronza minerva e chi prova a pigliarmi per il culo ...ha quello che merita 
ari passo e chiudo


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Settembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> la richiesta di scuse a nome suo e di una tizia sua amica ...


Eh oh, pure Batman gira con Robin :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Eh oh, pure Batman gira con Robin :rotfl:


eh si vede ...oppure oscuro si fa portavoce senza autorizzazione...ma questi son cazzi loro e se la smazzano nel caso tra loro


----------



## Skorpio (9 Settembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Mah. Sul punto non sono completamente d'accordo. Premessa: per mio modo di vedere le cose, i fatti ti hanno dato ragione in quel caso specifico. Ma non è che e' sempre così. Vado in generale. Un posto può anche nascere avendone in comune un altro, criticandone certi aspetti, per poi però passare oltre. Per fare l'esempio della chiesa: Non credo  (non lo so di preciso.... Ma non credo) che il protestantesimo vada avanti  "per protesta". Non so se mi spiego. Una buona idea nasce anche da critiche che, se rivolte costruttivamente  (cioè con spirito critico) possono portare a qualcosa di comunque buono, o veramente alternativo. Anche partendo da quello che chiami un punto in comune negativo. Che se si converte in un modello per così dire  "migliorativo" , diventa una alternativa. Se invece di esaminare, senza avere le fette di salame sugli occhi, ma senza nemmeno ingigantire difetti altrui, per poi andare oltre, ci si ripiega nell'esame solo di cio' che è stato, fino a trasformarlo in odio, beh.... E' naturale che anche gli argomenti validamente alternativi a quel punto languono. Come gli interlocutori.


Il problema è il marchio di "fabbrica"... E in particolare i marchi di fabbrica "negativi"

Secondo me i luoghi sono importanti nella misura di scopo per cui nascono, quando la bandiera sotto la quale raccogliere persone è negativa appunto.

Lo dice la storia, non lo dico io.

Ho fatto appunto esempi storici tristemente conosciuti di luoghi, per sottolineare quanto un luogo possa essere importante, anche dopo anni e anni, dato il suo marchio di fabbrica.

Mi sembra quasi imbarazzante chiarire che parliamo di luoghi molto diversi.. 

Ma è il concetto di LUOGO che mi interessa

E per dire che in un LUOGO come quel forum creato ad hoc sia di fatto un luogo il cui marchio di fabbrica è netto, negativo, incarnato profondamente.

Mica muore nessuno eh...?

Ma è così. E sarà sempre così.

Credo tu, come altri, possa testimoniare la sua diretta sperimentazione, peraltro.. :rotfl:


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Settembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> eh si vede ...oppure oscuro si fa portavoce senza autorizzazione...ma questi son cazzi loro e se la smazzano nel caso tra loro


 ti giuro che mai dovessi cambiare avatar metto Joker


----------



## Foglia (9 Settembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Il problema è il marchio di "fabbrica"... E in particolare i marchi di fabbrica "negativi"
> 
> Secondo me i luoghi sono importanti nella misura di scopo per cui nascono, quando la bandiera sotto la quale raccogliere persone è negativa appunto.
> 
> ...



Non posso darti torto, se per "marchio" intendi la "dichiarazione di intenti", probabilmente era chiara sin da subito, quello forse si. Per me, e per la mia  "sperimentazione" purtroppo non ne e' nata una cosa utile. Oddio... E' stata anche utile per certi aspetti, sicché non rinnego neanche quella. E' inutile nella misura in cui non mi porta oramai a capire nulla di nuovo. Un po' quello che dicevo a proposito di tutt'altro, nel parlare del fatto che, una volta capito l'andazzo, certe  "conferme" stancano.


----------



## Skorpio (9 Settembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Non posso darti torto, se per "marchio" intendi la "dichiarazione di intenti", probabilmente era chiara sin da subito, quello forse si. Per me, e per la mia  "sperimentazione" purtroppo non ne e' nata una cosa utile. Oddio... E' stata anche utile per certi aspetti, sicché non rinnego neanche quella. E' inutile nella misura in cui non mi porta oramai a capire nulla di nuovo. Un po' quello che dicevo a proposito di tutt'altro, nel parlare del fatto che, una volta capito l'andazzo, certe  "conferme" stancano.


Sperimentare è indispensabile secondo me

Lo dico sempre anche a mio figlio di 10 anni, quando gli anticipo cosa deve aspettarsi da una sua iniziativa di cui gli anticipo i probabili esiti, su sua richiesta.

Dopo, a cose fatte, lo consolo e lo incoraggio.

Ma se ci ricasca sa che mi deve girare alla larga, perché se cerca il caldo abbraccio, trova dei nocchini :rotfl:


----------



## Foglia (9 Settembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sperimentare è indispensabile secondo me
> 
> Lo dico sempre anche a mio figlio di 10 anni, quando gli anticipo cosa deve aspettarsi da una sua iniziativa di cui gli anticipo i probabili esiti, su sua richiesta.
> 
> ...


Ambe'. Un figlio nel bene o nel male deve crescere, nel contesto ci stanno sia gli abbracci che i nocchini. Diciamo che quando si è adulti gli abbracci e i nocchini sono secondari rispetto alle scelte e al fatto che le conseguenze  "dirette" restano più slegate dalla approvazione o disapprovazione altrui. Mano a mano che si cresce la approvazione o disapprovazione deve farsi propria, e solo mediamente e in via eventuale deve rendere conto all'esterno.


----------



## Skorpio (9 Settembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ambe'. Un figlio nel bene o nel male deve crescere, nel contesto ci stanno sia gli abbracci che i nocchini. Diciamo che quando si è adulti gli abbracci e i nocchini sono secondari rispetto alle scelte e al fatto che le conseguenze  "dirette" restano più slegate dalla approvazione o disapprovazione altrui. Mano a mano che si cresce la approvazione o disapprovazione deve farsi propria, e solo mediamente e in via eventuale deve rendere conto all'esterno.


A parte un figlio, per cui esiste anche un dovere educativo da svolgere, Io i nocchini li do soltanto alle persone a cui sono legato, e ci vado comunque delihato..  perché sono consapevole che posso far male

E li do solo se sono cercato. 

Non ho l"ansia di nocchinare l'umanità :rotfl:


----------



## Foglia (9 Settembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> A parte un figlio, per cui esiste anche un dovere educativo da svolgere, Io i nocchini li do soltanto alle persone a cui sono legato, e ci vado comunque delihato..  perché sono consapevole che posso far male
> 
> E li do solo se sono cercato.
> 
> Non ho l"ansia di nocchinare l'umanità :rotfl:



Infatti pure secondo me il ruolo educativo che si ha nei confronti di un figlio, falsa e non di poco il ruolo che si ha in qualsivoglia relazione tra adulti. Un figlio lo devi educare soprattutto a crescere. Anche attivamente. Crescere significa poi scegliere senza attendere ne' abbracci ne' nocchini se non in primo luogo da se stessi.

Il che non significa che non possano arrivare. Per me più che la forza, di un abbraccio o di un nocchino, conta proprio il fatto dell'intento, con cui può giungermi quell'abbraccio o quel nocchino. Spiego: se anche mi vuoi fare male ma credo che, per così dire, lo fai non per il gusto di farmi male, magari mi posso chiudere in prima battuta, ma difficilmente scappo. Se invece mi accorgo che mi stai colpendo per il gusto di colpire le strade sono due: o mi rattristo (mi capita sempre meno) oppure volano direttamente cazzotti  

Purtroppo a volte non riesco a scindere il fatto dalle intenzioni, e questo è un mio limite. Esempio: se una stessa identica affermazione mi viene rivolta da chi so che non vuole il mio male, oppure da chi lo fa per colpirmi e basta..... Poi ci rifletterò anche nel secondo caso, però intanto tiro fuori i guantoni  

E a quel punto rinvio una riflessione che invece mi sarebbe utile, anche eventualmente per assestare meglio il mio colpo :carneval:

Nocchini e abbracci a mia volta ne do', anche se ultimamente mi rendo conto di essere avara sia degli uni che degli altri. Figlio a parte


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Lui mette i manifesti e la gente lo va a guardare. Una cosa tipo pellegrinaggio.


mi era sfuggita :rotfl:
ma figurati se vo a guardare...anche perche' senza guardare gia' conosco le mosse che sono le stesse, da parte di  tutti, da un anno a questa parte, prevedibilissime 
ho previsto dopo avet aperto il 3d l'arrivo di ross e min ( ecco min l'avevo prevista per ieri, ho sbagliato giusto di qualche ora) 
dimentichi che sta gente stava qui, cambiano i luoghi ma non le dinamiche 
non mi hanno stupito nemmeno le notizie di utenri  tipo nicka  che se ne sono andati sbattendo la porta ...guarda se smettesero di sparlare di tradi ...poco dopo si scannerebbero  tra loro ...tradi purtroppo per loro o per fortuna  funge da collante 
comunque speriamo migliorino  boh vedremo


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Settembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> è inutile nella misura in cui non mi porta oramai a capire nulla di nuovo.


Indi per cui la domanda: cos'è che ti spinge a tornare a depositare in testa all'Oscuro di turno l'ennesimo vaffanculo?
Tanto sai già esattamente cosa ti risponderà prima ancora di scriverlo.


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Settembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> mi era sfuggita :rotfl:
> ma figurati se vo a guardare...anche perche' senza guardare gia' conosco le mosse che sono le stesse, da parte di  tutti, da un anno a questa parte, prevedibilissime
> ho previsto dopo avet aperto il 3d l'arrivo di ross e min ( ecco min l'avevo prevista per ieri, ho sbagliato giusto di qualche ora)
> dimentichi che sta gente stava qui, cambiano i luoghi ma non le dinamiche
> ...


Guarda questa cosa che l'odio verso qua fungesse da collante all'inizio non ci credevo. Me ne sono accorto nel momento in cui hanno iniziato scientificamente a cacciare via qualunque voce nuova parlasse da altro.
Normale che la gente si rompe i coglioni, quando per sei mesi di fila parli di scazzi di utenti mai visti né conosciuti.
Oltretutto si chiama tradimento ma di corna non ne parla nessuno.
Secondo me non è un fatto di essere prevedibili, è proprio un fatto di disinteresse a qualcos'altro che non sia il dire 5 volte al giorno col culo a pizzo e la testa verso la Mecca che perplesso è Satana.
Ti dico solo che volevo aggiornare la galleria dei ritratti sul mio forum ma non mi è venuto un cazzo di nuovo da scrivere. E a distanza di mesi è grave


----------



## Foglia (9 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Indi per cui la domanda: cos'è che ti spinge a tornare a depositare in testa all'Oscuro di turno l'ennesimo vaffanculo?
> Tanto sai già esattamente cosa ti risponderà prima ancora di scriverlo.



Ma per me non esiste l'oscuro di turno, esistono al più un sacco di gran teste di cazzo, se, dove e quando si rivelano tali. Uno ad uno, poi chiaramente se li vedo con l'oscura uniforme addosso lo diventano a maggior ragione. Ma parto dai singoli, non da oscuro  (dico lui potrei dirne altri). Sennò davvero darei ragione a chi diceva che mi incazzavo, che ne so, con tubarao in quanto amico di oscuro. Non è mai stato così. C'erano motivi ben autonomi. Che poi spesso in certe dinamiche può finire che chi si somiglia si piglia per me è sempre rimasto secondario. E certo: l'effetto collaterale l'ho trovato assai pesante.


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Settembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ma per me non esiste l'oscuro di turno, esistono al più un sacco di gran teste di cazzo, se, dove e quando si rivelano tali. Uno ad uno, poi chiaramente se li vedo con l'oscura uniforme addosso lo diventano a maggior ragione. Ma parto dai singoli, non da oscuro  (dico lui potrei dirne altri). Sennò davvero darei ragione a chi diceva che mi incazzavo, che ne so, con tubarao in quanto amico di oscuro. Non è mai stato così. C'erano motivi ben autonomi. Che poi spesso in certe dinamiche può finire che chi si somiglia si piglia per me è sempre rimasto secondario. E certo: l'effetto collaterale l'ho trovato assai pesante.


Ma che c'entra, il motivo autonomo per prendertela con un disagiato è il fatto che il disagiato se la prende con te per primo per coprire la sua fuffa. Lascia perdere che i cani fanno branco, alla fine è fisiologico. se ultimo non si appoggia ad oscuro non trova ascolto manco da Equitalia. la domanda è perché tu trovi irresistibile, a prescindere dal singolo casus belli andare a dirgliene quattro sapendo perfettamente che, qualcuno perché è cretino, qualcun altro perché in malafede nessuno darà spazio a ciò che hai da dire.


----------



## Foglia (9 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma che c'entra, il motivo autonomo per prendertela con un disagiato è il fatto che il disagiato se la prende con te per primo per coprire la sua fuffa. Lascia perdere che i cani fanno branco, alla fine è fisiologico. se ultimo non si appoggia ad oscuro non trova ascolto manco da Equitalia. la domanda è perché tu trovi irresistibile, a prescindere dal singolo casus belli andare a dirgliene quattro sapendo perfettamente che, qualcuno perché è cretino, qualcun altro perché in malafede nessuno darà spazio a ciò che hai da dire.



Non riesco a spiegarmi.

Una cosa e' dire "che vai ancora a fare in un posto?". E ti posso benissimo rispondere che si, per la scontatezza delle risposte che ne ottengo, non ne vale la pena. O ne vale, a seconda. O può valerne solo per la soddisfazione di sfanculare, in ipotesi.

Altra cosa è dire "che te la prendi a fare con l'oscuro di turno?". E ti faccio un esempio. L'altro giorno me la sono presa con ross. Sapevo della sua amicizia con oscuro, anche all'epoca degli mp di cui ho parlato. Gli ho per caso detto  "fuori dai coglioni, perché sei amico di oscuro?". Ma neanche per sogno lo avrei fatto  Che mi aveva fatto ross? Proprio niente. Se poi ross coi fatti dimostra tutt'altro rispetto a quello che mi ha dichiarato (cioè profondo dispiacere per le mie beghe con oscuro) ti dirò.... Oscuro in tutto questo c'entra assai pochino.
Idem con patate tubarao: se leggo in una discussione che ha compiuto una "leggerezza".... Ma dai.... Sfanculo a prescindere. Che a prescindere quello che ha fatto la ritengo una cosa MOLTO grave. Poco importa che non la abbia fatta a me. E' oltre il mio limite, quello che metto a confine tra semplici bagatelle forumistiche (limitate al contesto) e fatti che vanno oltre. Per me.


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Settembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Guarda questa cosa che l'odio verso qua fungesse da collante all'inizio non ci credevo. Me ne sono accorto nel momento in cui hanno iniziato scientificamente a cacciare via qualunque voce nuova parlasse da altro.
> Normale che la gente si rompe i coglioni, quando per sei mesi di fila parli di scazzi di utenti mai visti né conosciuti.
> Oltretutto si chiama tradimento ma di corna non ne parla nessuno.
> Secondo me non è un fatto di essere prevedibili, è proprio un fatto di disinteresse a qualcos'altro che non sia il dire 5 volte al giorno col culo a pizzo e la testa verso la Mecca che perplesso è Satana.
> Ti dico solo che volevo aggiornare la galleria dei ritratti sul mio forum ma non mi è venuto un cazzo di nuovo da scrivere. E a distanza di mesi è grave


in effetti non e' un buon segno


----------



## Skorpio (9 Settembre 2017)

*...*



Cielo ha detto:


> Infatti pure secondo me il ruolo educativo che si ha nei confronti di un figlio, falsa e non di poco il ruolo che si ha in qualsivoglia relazione tra adulti. Un figlio lo devi educare soprattutto a crescere. Anche attivamente. Crescere significa poi scegliere senza attendere ne' abbracci ne' nocchini se non in primo luogo da se stessi.
> 
> Il che non significa che non possano arrivare. Per me più che la forza, di un abbraccio o di un nocchino, conta proprio il fatto dell'intento, con cui può giungermi quell'abbraccio o quel nocchino. Spiego: se anche mi vuoi fare male ma credo che, per così dire, lo fai non per il gusto di farmi male, magari mi posso chiudere in prima battuta, ma difficilmente scappo. Se invece mi accorgo che mi stai colpendo per il gusto di colpire le strade sono due: o mi rattristo (mi capita sempre meno) oppure volano direttamente cazzotti
> 
> ...


Io devo specificare che mi riferisco prevalentemente a "nocchini emotivi" non tanto fisici, anche se in passato qualche volta ha preso anche quelli.. 

Una volta voleva invitare un suo amichetto a casa, che notoriamente, una volta davanti al PC (che a casa sua non c'era) si faceva rapire dai giochi, e non si schiodava più.

Era già capitato, e ne avevamo parlato. Lui era così.

Acconsentii all'invito, la situazione si replicò fedelmente, mio figlio venne a cercarmi in studio, incazzatissimo, per chiedermi di intervenire x schiodarlo.

"L'hai voluto? Arrangiati! E te lo puppi fino a stasera!"

Questo fu il mio nocchino.. :carneval:


----------



## Foglia (9 Settembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io devo specificare che mi riferisco prevalentemente a "nocchini emotivi" non tanto fisici, anche se in passato qualche volta ha preso anche quelli..
> 
> Una volta voleva invitare un suo amichetto a casa, che notoriamente, una volta davanti al PC (che a casa sua non c'era) si faceva rapire dai giochi, e non si schiodava più.
> 
> ...


E bene hai fatto. Se la sbrigasse un po' da solo, a togliere la sedia da sotto il culo del suo amico.

Poi magari un aiutino ci sta anche eh.... Tipo che si anticipa la cena di mezz'ora  :rotfl:


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Settembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> O può valerne solo per la soddisfazione di sfanculare, in ipotesi.


Per l'appunto. Guarda che ti eri spiegata benissimo pure prima.


----------



## Skorpio (9 Settembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> E bene hai fatto. Se la sbrigasse un po' da solo, a togliere la sedia da sotto il culo del suo amico.
> 
> Poi magari un aiutino ci sta anche eh.... Tipo che si anticipa la cena di mezz'ora  :rotfl:


Gli risposi anche, ora che ben mi sono ricordato, che se tornava a cercarmi avrei invitato il suo amico a restare anche x cena.. :rotfl:


----------



## Foglia (9 Settembre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Gli risposi anche, ora che ben mi sono ricordato, che se tornava a cercarmi avrei invitato il suo amico a restare anche x cena.. :rotfl:



Allora sei stronzo 

Pussa via!


----------



## Skorpio (9 Settembre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Allora sei stronzo
> 
> Pussa via!


:rotfl: :rotfl: c'è chi ti dà il bacino, e chi ti dà un nocchino 

Però dopo quella volta non lo invitò più 

E dopo un po' fu l'amico a implorarlo di venire a casa nostra, ma mio figlio mise la condizione con me presente: ok, ma niente computer 

E andò tutto bene


----------

